
Hackers Use Little Stickers to Trick Tesla Autopilot into the Wrong Lane - rohmanhakim
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/04/01/hackers-use-little-stickers-to-trick-tesla-autopilot-into-the-wrong-lane/#488aeb07c18c
======
simonblack
The word 'hackers' implies evil-doing. I'd be more inclined to use something
like 'stress-testers' that signifies somebody finding the limits of the car's
safety abilities.

If three small markers are sufficient to interfere with a car's autopilot,
that's one car I will never get into.

------
paradygm
> ...is not a realistic concern given that a driver can easily override
> Autopilot at any time by using the steering wheel or brakes and should
> always be prepared to do so

This seems too dismissive on Tesla's part. If I am looking to add this option,
and I am expected to be just as vigilant with Autopilot engaged as with it not
engaged, why bother?

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
Have you tried Autopilot yet? If you use it long enough, you'll probably have
to take over sometimes because AP is not perfect. It's annoying when it
happens and can be dangerous but despite that, Autopilot still makes driving
less tiring. It's good enough that you're happy to drive a little slower,
because you know you will feel well rested when you arrive at destination. All
in all, it really makes driving safer over time.

